# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  DUŻA CZERWONA PLAMA OKOŁO 10 CM + zdjęcie

## wituslg

Przepraszam za drugi post ale zapomniałem dodać zdjęcia .

Mam pewien problem. Nie wiem przez co zostałem ugryziony,kiedy i gdzie, i dziś zobaczyłem na nodze dokładnie na udzie , duża czerwoną plamę gdzie na środku tej plamy widać ugryzienie, Plama lekko piecze , w dotyku jest ciepła. Srodek plamy jest siny, gdzy przed chwilą mierzyłem szerokosc plamy wynosi ona w granicach od 9 do 10 cm, Natychmiast pojechałem do lekarza, lekarz stwierdził ze jest to perfidne ugryzienie przez coś , ale sam niewie przez co. Dostałem 2 zastrzyki w pośladki. Czy wiecie dokładnie co to jest ? czy jest to grożne , prosze o szybą odpowiedż. Ponieważ się boje ;(..

----------


## Patryk86

Może to być ugryzienie przez kleszcza i pierwszy objaw boreliozy - tak zwany rumień wędrujący.
Brak kleszcza nie wyklucza tej możliwości - mógł zostać niezauważony i samoistnie się odczepić po wyssaniu krwi.
Należy obserwować zmianę - niepokojące powinno być przejaśnianie się rumienia "od środka".

----------


## wituslg

a czy rumień powstaje w tym miejscu co ugryzł kleszcz ?

----------


## wituslg

Nowosci w tej sprawie .
Mój lekarz stwierdził ze tam nic sie nie dzieje , ze jestem na cos uczulony.
Powiedział jescze ze jest to zwykłe ukąszenie.
Poprosiłem o skierowanie do szpitala zakażnego, to powiedziała ze jest nie potrzebne. 
Jednym słowiem mówiąc, musiałem na chama prosic o te skierowanie. Nie chciała dac go, doszło do sprzeczki , to wypisała z wielką łaską ;/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę napisać co powiedzieli w szpitalu.
My byliśmy z córką w szpitalu z identycznym rumieniem ale nie mogli jednoznacznie stwierdzić co to jest.

----------


## orel

Plama pojawiła mi się na udzie około tydzień temu po kilkudniowym pobycie nad jeziorem. Po 2 dniach od wystąpienia plamy dostałem gorączki dochodzącej do 39 stopni. Utrzymywała się 2 dni, trzeciego dnia spadła do 37,5 -38 stopni. Dziś byłem u lekarza. Dostałem antybiotyk Bioracef i skierowanie na badania krwi Bolerioza IgM i Bolerioza IgG. Na początku plama była mniejsza teraz ma ok 14 - 15 cm średnicy. Poniżej zdjęcie:



Na zdjęciu wyszła blado. W rzeczywistości jest bardziej czerwona.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tez mam identyczna. Lekarz pierwszego kontaktu wykluczył niby borelioze. ..ale i tak się boje. Plama się powiększa a dermatologa mam za 2 tygodnie dopiero byłam u chirurga-stwierdził, że nie wie co to i ze nie może mi pomoc

----------


## Lola28

Ja od jakiś trzech lat dostaje taka plamę raż jest na udzie raz na kolanie. Teraz z jednej zrobiły się dwie i na udzie i na kolanie zaczyna się od paru czerwonych kropek które są ciepłe i swędzą po paru dniach plama się rozlewa od środka jest blado żółta na około czerwona po wizycie u dermatologa stwierdził że nie wie co to jest i jeśli zaś objawy się powtórząd trzeba będzie zrobić testy alergiczne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Takie czerwone rumienie mogą być objawem ugryzienia przeróżnych robali kleszczy ,pająków itp.. 
Trzeba wiedzieć ze test na bolerioze trzeba samemu opłacić i to zdecydowałbym szybko ponieważ skutki podczas gorączki są bardzo nieodwracalne .Pisze  to ponieważ koleżankę ugryzła osa lub szerszeń wkazdym bądź razie nawet duży rumień niewyszedl ale po paru dniach wysoka gorączka diagnoza była opóźniona bo mało kto podejrzewał .Teraz spóźnienia takie odbijają się na zdrowiu cieżko nawet pracować . Test na bolerioze pozytywny.diadnoza bolerioza 3 tygodnie po ustąpieniu gorączki atakowała układ nerwowy.
Skutki okropne. Dbajcie o siebie nawet z konsultacja lekarza ale odpowiedzialni jesteśmy my sami tez .  Tylko sprawdzimy przez pobranie krwi. boleria lub jej pochodne są okrutne i tylko tak sprawdzimy. Takie czerwone rumienie są oznaka uwaga zagrożenie jeśli lekarz niewie co dalej to po prostu pobranie krwi test punkt. 
A rumienie czerwone z żółtawym środkiem tez są bardzo niebezpieczne . Tak wiec trzymam za was .testy krwi i już.
Wykluczenie najgorszego.

----------

